# A few favourites from 2017



## Glenn Bartley (Dec 28, 2017)

Here is one from each of my 4 main trips in 2017...

The rest of my favourites from 2017 are here - http://www.glennbartley.com/naturephotography/articles/The%20Best%20of%202017.html






Antillean Crested Hummingbird, Martinique





Velvet Purple Coronet, Colombia





Hyacynth Macaw, Brazil





Magellanic Woodpecker, Chile


----------



## reef58 (Dec 28, 2017)

Great photos Glenn


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2017)

Awesome. Beautiful pictures, Glenn.


----------



## razashaikh (Jan 4, 2018)

Stunning shots Glenn. Beautiful Creatures.


----------



## Duct_Taper (Jan 11, 2018)

Beautiful! How high of a shutter speed do you need to catch a hummingbird's wings as anything but a complete blur?


----------

